
United Airlines pledges mileage programme to secure loan - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/f27c47dd-6d68-4e24-90dd-a997050d3d32
======
samizdis
Axios version of this:

[https://www.axios.com/united-airlines-mileageplus-loan-
coron...](https://www.axios.com/united-airlines-mileageplus-loan-
coronavirus-5674b7c7-7ce8-4015-8584-282248357d3a.html)

